# Problems with Apache, symbolic links and permissions



## Kinniken (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi, my basic problem is finding an easy way to share websites that are not in my ~/Sites directory.
I had heard that symbolic links were followed by Apache, so I tried the following, while in ~/Sites :

ln -s ~/somepath/someothersite/ sitename

The symbolic link was created as expected, and works fine in the finder. However, every time I try to access it via my browser, I get a 403 (forbidden) error... I checked, permissions for "other" are set to at least rx on every file and folder involved, both toward the symbolic link and toward the website.

Any ideas? TIA,

Kinniken


----------



## hazmat (Aug 31, 2003)

Do you have 'Options FollowSymLinks' set?  You can also use the Alias directive instead.  That's what I did, so /mp3 points to my iTunes library directory.


----------



## Kinniken (Aug 31, 2003)

I did not even know that such an option existed... Sorry and thanks.


----------

